# Happy Halloween!



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

When I hauled out these frightening specimens, I just about messed my shorts!  Be careful, it’s getting pretty darn spooky out there! [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif]

















Good thing I upsized my leader, eh?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn vampires are sucking the life out of our ponds now!
Where's Buffy when you need her? 

They've even infected fish in Africa too!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] That totally made my day!!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

That's awesome!! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

;D [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] you need to switch to a wire leader


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif] [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif] [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif] [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=skull1.gif] [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]

that's just wrong!!! ;D

HAPPY HOLLOWEEN!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You had my my whole family laughing at that one.

[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

That was great.  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good one Hammer.


----------

